# looks like the price for old bikes is going up..



## bairdco (Jul 4, 2010)

the price of these two "highly desirable" bikes seems reasonable, don'tcha think?

http://cgi.ebay.com/1938-antique-Shelby-Airflow-Ballon-tire-Bicycle-/230495480061?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35aa99e8fd

http://cgi.ebay.com/1940-Antique-Dayton-Huffman-Champion-Bicycle-/230495482897?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35aa99f411


----------



## partsguy (Jul 5, 2010)

Sure are nice, but out of my range!


----------



## RMS37 (Jul 5, 2010)

Be careful of what lurks in the shadows!...  Better Pictures would be nice. The Dayton is outright rare and looks more complete than most, the Shelby has the hard to find fluted fenders but both bikes are obviously high priced in today's market.


----------



## oktoday (Jul 5, 2010)

bairdco said:


> the price of these two "highly desirable" bikes seems reasonable, don'tcha think?
> 
> looks like a "newb" that's gonna learn the hard way there...


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 5, 2010)

The pics are terrible..............whats really rare is thats the second rusty complete Dayton Champion I've seen this year....other one was at the MLC meet except it had truss rods....check out the back page of the latest CBN.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jul 5, 2010)

They are rare but I've seen nicer sell for less. We'll probably see these up for sale for a while until they sell or his wife told him to sell and he listed them high?


----------



## poolboy1 (Jul 5, 2010)

What do you think a Shelby airflow is worth in that condition?


----------



## poolboy1 (Jul 5, 2010)

oktoday said:


> bairdco said:
> 
> 
> > the price of these two "highly desirable" bikes seems reasonable, don'tcha think?
> ...


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 5, 2010)

That Hiawatha appears to have a rear fluted fender and stamdard front? Also missing the correct seat and chain guard. By the time you pay the $2500, chase down the correct parts, and do a resto (providing you can everything except chrome) you would be into this for about $4500 minimum which would be right at the edge of what this bike is worth in todays market. I know where a correct, restored Hiawatha is for $5k if anyone is seriously interested. v/r Shawn


----------



## poolboy1 (Jul 5, 2010)

Shelby Airflow and Hiawatha are different bikes one has the light that faces up-- Hiawatha and the Shelby has the light that is straight forward. Hiawatha has always been less desirable then a Airflow. I am with you that the bike prices are down right now. That bike has front and rear ribbed fenders with the wrong braces the rack is thrashed and the wrong sprocket pedals seat and grips also the tank is missing some parts. To restore the bike in paint and body work your at $1300-$1500 In chrome and spokes and lacing $850-$1150 then you need to find the right seat and post and restore it. So who knows what that bike will go for i asked for more pictures. This Shelby is a standard.

The Hiawatha is from Bill? Wheat and red? Red and White?


----------



## walter branche (Jul 8, 2010)

*MR. don  aka FLATIRE*

Hi, how many of these know it alls  ,have ever gone to a world class meeting like trexlertown ,, mlc,.. And other places where you get the education


----------



## poolboy1 (Jul 9, 2010)

walter branche said:


> Hi, how many of these know it alls  ,have ever gone to a world class meeting like trexlertown ,, mlc,.. And other places where you get the education




Mr Walter.......... Are you referring to me?


----------



## bairdco (Jul 10, 2010)

who cares about the education. i buy bikes i like, then i ride them.

i don't go around like "no that's not a '36 chain tensioner screw, that's a '38!, pfffft. amatuer..."


----------



## poolboy1 (Jul 10, 2010)

I ride mine too! All of them!............. When you have 5k+ in a bike it needs to be right!....... I think it is more about a screw! I think it is more about people just being a dick! ............ If you are going spend big money and you want the wrong parts on your bike and someone is going to say amateur!........... Wow! ... I guess let me sell you a bike!........ LOL!


----------



## poolboy1 (Jul 10, 2010)

bairdco said:


> who cares about the education. i buy bikes i like, then i ride them.
> 
> i don't go around like "no that's not a '36 chain tensioner screw, that's a '38!, pfffft. amatuer..."




Oh!.......... It is amateur not amatuer!............ Remember I'm educated!........... LOL!


----------



## bairdco (Jul 10, 2010)

hey, i was drunk, forgive my typos...

what i was getting at when i started this post, is those two bikes seem a little high priced, rare or not. they're in lousy condition, and missing original parts. so i was making a sarcastic comment on the general state of bike collecting as it is in today's market.

some people still think there's an unlimited amount of money in circulation, and that rust can be turned into gold.

then when the Robin went up for auction, everyone got all excited with their opinions, their facts, and their egos, and that transferred over to a lot of other posts, including this one. i didn't make this post intending it to ignite the wrath of the bicycle illuminati, i made it because i just don't care that much and wanted to make fun of some guy with some crappy bikes that he thinks are worth more than a dodge dart.

half of the replies on this post are cryptic at best, and i really don't know who's trying to insult who, who's being serious, and why i'm getting confusing PMs complaining about what other people are typing.

i'd also like to point out that i'm not a "collector," as i just buy old bikes, fix them up, ride them around, and then sell them when i get tired of them or lose a job and need to buy smokes and beer. i've been doing that for 25 years, so i'm not "uneducated" when it comes to original parts and rare items, but i'm also not as uptight as others who think that if a kid in the 40's wore out his grips and replaced them with the ones he stole off his sister's bike, which, sin of all sins, _wasn't the exact same model,_ i'm ok with that. 

so i apologize for not using the "sarcasm" font when i started this thread. 

now i'm gonna go ride my old Colson that i put a China 2 stroke on over to the swap meet and try to find some handlebars that would feel comfortable on another Colson that i'm putting a motor on, because i don't like the stock bars, and i want to ride this bike, not keep it locked up inside my house and hang my coats from it...


----------



## poolboy1 (Jul 10, 2010)

That still was not the point that i was making!


----------



## bairdco (Jul 10, 2010)

that's what i meant about "cryptic" replies. i don't know when you're talking to me, what you are talking about, or who Walt is talking about, and the only point i can see you making is i can't spell "amature."


----------



## poolboy1 (Jul 10, 2010)

It is all good! ...................... Love the bike you ride! ............


----------



## bairdco (Jul 10, 2010)

thanks. and i actually agree, if you're restoring a bike, getting all the original parts is awesome. i just hate when people get all high and mighty about it (don't mean you, poolboy.) i get enough snobbery from the roadies who think riding a bike isn't supposed to be fun.


----------



## poolboy1 (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm getting ready to restore a Airflow now and part of the fun to me is to find all the right parts. I will ride this bike thats part of the fun. The reason it is not fun for those ROADIES................ They don't have a seat!......... LOL!


----------



## CoastalCruiser (Jul 11, 2010)

A late 30s Airflow is the Holy Grail of Vintage bikes but that seller is out of his skull if he thinks he can get that price.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jul 12, 2010)

CoastalCruiser said:


> A late 30s Airflow is the Holy Grail of Vintage bikes but that seller is out of his skull if he thinks he can get that price.





DUDE....

Edumacation?

You people don't know crap about the bicycle market....

If you guys do find one of these bikes you would probably part it out and sell it... To much work not original paint Tisk tisk  had to let it go....

Only the POPE has money for this power!!!

Dang!


----------



## poolboy1 (Jul 13, 2010)

Aeropsycho said:


> DUDE....
> 
> Edumacation?
> 
> ...




Well..... I have been in the game for over 20 years and i'm still learning! I don't hang out with God and the pope!......... Who are you to tell anyone anything???!!... I think this is about You and Walter thinking you know everything!....... Giving your opinion is one thing!... But attacking is another!... I think you should ride your bike with the seat on!... It might feel better!...... Tell you what!..... I will call you before i buy a bike next time god!...... Are you going to tell us you have the biggest D__K now too!.... Well.... You won!......


----------



## bairdco (Jul 13, 2010)

walter branch is a library: http://www.librarytechnology.org/lwc-displaylibrary.pl?RC=24332

the Pope is a German

and this guy is bicycle jesus:


----------

